# Ryobi RTS10 rail extension



## zredding (Jun 19, 2011)

I purchased this 10" Ryobi saw with stand to be able to do better cutting ripping etc. I quickly realized that the 12" rail that came with the table was not going to be enough. I am looking to extend the rail to 36"+ in order to have a little more space for accurate cuts. Has anyone done this? I would prefer a DIY job over a manufactured one. Any info or help will be greatly appreciated. 

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by 12 inch rail?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I think thats the same saw I have in my shed. It's very light duty, and If I remember, it has the front rail for the fence made as part of the saw table. 
To be honest with you, the only money I would spend having to do with that saw, is for ear plugs. That universal motor screams!
I imagine you could build a new top that would sit on top of the orig. Route new miter slots, and make a fence that rides on the front edge of the new top. A lot of work, reduced cutting capacity, and you still have the same little saw at the heart of it.
It's a $100 saw and has it's limitations.
Don't waste any money on it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I forgot to say, that that saw can do something easier than a hi dollar cabinet saw. Cut parts of your body off!

Be very careful using it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The only Ryobi I know of that a user could extend the rails on is the BT3X00 series of saws. (BT3000, BT3000SX, BT3100, BT3100-1 etc...) but those are long gone from the U.S. market except for the Sears version (#21829).


----------

